# Sparrowhawk in garden



## SomersetSteve

I've just had a real surprise, I was in the doorway to the garden when there was an "eruption" of Sparrows from the rose arch and the feeders attached to it, I glimpsed a larger bird flash by, moments latter a Sparrowhawk appeared over the fence with a Sparrow in his talons, he then flew through rose arch and disappeared over another fence. Astonishing sight, the more so for being in a fairly urban location.


----------



## craigrogers

Unfortunatly, they are starting to appear more and more in urban areas due to the fact we are destroying their natural habitat with housing estates.

They are a great sight, we have one quite often in and around the garden (we are lucky enough to live in the sticks). Always a shame to see it taking a poor little sparrow, but needs must.


----------



## aldra

we have a visiting sparrowhawk, Steve

Beautiful bird, he usually consumes the sparrow on the lawn so we have some very good pictures[/img]

Aldra


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think I'd have needed the camera on and set to sports mode to have stood a chance of getting a shot of him!

It is sad to see one of our mass of visiting sparrows killed but that is nature. I've been on a train on the West Somerset Railway and watched a buzzard take a rabbit right by the train - didn't know whether to hope the rabbit got away or the buzzard got some food.


----------



## raynipper

This one sits near the bird feeders.

Ray.


----------



## andrewball1000

I saw one in my garden a number of years ago. He swooped and caught a blackbird then proceeded to eat it. I went down after he flew off and all that was left were some feathers and a yellow beak. Not sure if I was amazed or saddened, probably both.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think Ray's one would scare everything off the feeders - perhaps that is the answer, put feeders in a more open location so the birds can see threats coming more easily? Though if they stayed put in the roses they'd be pretty safe.


----------



## adonisito

We have a regular one in our garden in a suburban area. He hunts the collared doves. Last time he took one he ate it in the garden. He must have taken 30 minutes, just sat there tearing it up, completely unperturbed by my staring at him and general noise. Lovely looking birds.


----------



## EJB

We have one that takes wood pigeons on a regular basis :wink:


----------



## SpeedyDux

There was a Sparrowhawk in my garden about 10 days ago. It sat motionless on the fence next to my kitchen door for a while. A Goldfinch was feeding just a few feet from the Sparrowhawk, blissfully unaware of it. The Sparrowhawk took off like a rocket, then flew at full speed straight through a very large buddleia 3 times to flush out the various Blue Tits and Great Tits perched there. It missed them all because they quickly vanished into a dense shrub next door. The last I saw was the Sparrowhawk in high speed pursuit of a Starling over the neighbours' rooftops. Who knows if it was successful or the Starling got lucky and escaped. 

I think it must have been a migrant bird because I haven't seen it again. Apparently Sparrowhawks migrate with the flocks of summer visitor birds they prey on. That sort of makes sense. It just dropped by to see if there was good hunting to be had in my garden. I live in a high density modern estate with few trees. 

SD


----------



## trevd01

We live in a small Pennine town about 600 feet above sea level. Here's a sparrowhawk that was in our garden last week; they are a regular visitor for us.










But something far rarer today for us, in fact in the 19 years in this house have never seen one in our garden: a sparrow. Yes there was an actual sparrow in our garden on one of the feeders.

No I'm not crazy - really - we just don't get them around here. All stone walls and few hedgerows. 
Its all sheep and other stock in the farms up here in the hills, no arable, in particular there is no cereals. Sparrows love grain.

When we go on holiday either in the UK or abroad I love to see and hear sparrows - I've even been known to take photos of them!


----------



## aldra

Unfortunately it may well be that none of us do

We have a large sparrow colony in the ivy which covers our house

Recently they vanished and are slowly coming back

The RSPB says they are a endangered species, rapidly declining

So who is going to shout at me whenever I go into the garden?

Aldra


----------



## tonyt

They're rather partial to collared doves too!


----------



## dovtrams

They are a great bird to see so close up, but when they are about, the small birds always seem to find plenty of shelter until the Sparrowhawk flushes them out of the bushes. He has had some success here. I think this is a second generation of birds that have been coming to the garden for about four or five years now.

Dave


----------



## SomersetSteve

It seems they aren't that rare in gardens, unfortunately probably due to loss of natural habitat.

I'm aware of the decline in sparrow numbers but it's hard to believe when we get 20 to 30 at a time around our feeders - and yes, I have taken photos of them!


----------



## craigrogers

I'll take photo's of any animal (in fact sometimes of anything at all! :? )

Not managed to snap a Sparrow Hawk yet, but here's a Sparrow on the beach in the Algarve who took a shine to some bread we had.


----------



## SomersetSteve

As an update I've just seen a female sparrowhawk in the garden making several unsuccessful attempts to catch one of the sparrows in the rose arch, so, we have a pair around here.


----------



## coppo

SomersetSteve said:


> As an update I've just seen a female sparrowhawk in the garden making several unsuccessful attempts to catch one of the sparrows in the rose arch, so, we have a pair around here.


Luvky you Steve.

Aren't they wonderful creatures to observe.

Paul.


----------



## Spacerunner

Had an amazing experience on Sunday.

I was bending over the front fence stripping some ivy off the fence posts.
All of a sudden a flury of wings and right beneath my face a bird of prey with a dove in its talons landed on the pavement in a cloud of flying feathers.
The bird of prey, no idea what sort, spotted me let go the dove and shot off. The dove looking totally aggrieved staggered round for a bit then flew off. I could almost hear it muttering under its breath


----------



## coppo

Spacerunner said:


> Had an amazing experience on Sunday.
> 
> I was bending over the front fence stripping some ivy off the fence posts.
> All of a sudden a flury of wings and right beneath my face a bird of prey with a dove in its talons landed on the pavement in a cloud of flying feathers.
> The bird of prey, no idea what sort, spotted me let go the dove and shot off. The dove looking totally aggrieved staggered round for a bit then flew off. I could almost hear it muttering under its breath


Description, size, colours etc and maybe able to identify.

Paul.


----------



## aldra

Sparrowhawks are so beautiful, but a pair will desecrate your sparrow 

population

I,ve just got mine back( sparrows) and I look forward to falling over baby sparrows come spring

Don't really like the Sparrowhawk killing my sparrows but he has the right to feed

Would post a picture, but still haven't got to grips with it, more good luck than management

but when I master it you will be sick of me and my photos
Alda,


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's nature I suppose, indirectly we're now feeding sparrowhawks as well as sparrows, starlings, pigeons and the occasional robin and blackbird.

Be nice to see a photo of sparrowhawk.


----------



## 96299

Spacerunner said:


> Had an amazing experience on Sunday.
> 
> I was bending over the front fence stripping some ivy off the fence posts.
> All of a sudden a flury of wings and right beneath my face a bird of prey with a dove in its talons landed on the pavement in a cloud of flying feathers.
> The bird of prey, no idea what sort, spotted me let go the dove and shot off. The dove looking totally aggrieved staggered round for a bit then flew off. I could almost hear it muttering under its breath


I have had an identical experience to what you have described. It was white dove that was caught in my case and the Sparrowhawk had already started to open the dove up when it was disturbed. The dove ceased the opportunity to make a bolt for it and the Hawk followed, but I dont know if it re-caught it or not. I suspect your bird was also a Sparrowhawk.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner

coppo said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an amazing experience on Sunday.
> 
> I was bending over the front fence stripping some ivy off the fence posts.
> All of a sudden a flury of wings and right beneath my face a bird of prey with a dove in its talons landed on the pavement in a cloud of flying feathers.
> The bird of prey, no idea what sort, spotted me let go the dove and shot off. The dove looking totally aggrieved staggered round for a bit then flew off. I could almost hear it muttering under its breath
> 
> 
> 
> Description, size, colours etc and maybe able to identify.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

No idea. All the three of us were gobsmacked! Raptor was mid-brown on back, thats all l took in. Half as big again as the dove.


----------



## Spacerunner

coppo said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an amazing experience on Sunday.
> 
> I was bending over the front fence stripping some ivy off the fence posts.
> All of a sudden a flury of wings and right beneath my face a bird of prey with a dove in its talons landed on the pavement in a cloud of flying feathers.
> The bird of prey, no idea what sort, spotted me let go the dove and shot off. The dove looking totally aggrieved staggered round for a bit then flew off. I could almost hear it muttering under its breath
> 
> 
> 
> Description, size, colours etc and maybe able to identify.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

No idea. All the three of us were gobsmacked! Raptor was mid-brown on back, thats all l took in. Half as big again as the dove.


----------



## Techno100

I shot this in Golden acre park Leeds. I saw it catch it's prey and followed it until I could get it in focus


----------



## 96299

Techno100 said:


> I shot this in Golden acre park Leeds. I saw it catch it's prey and followed it until I could get it in focus


Nice shot of a Kestrel. 8)

Steve


----------



## aldra

Beautiful shot of a Kestral

Wish Id took it 

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner

Techno100 said:


> I shot this in Golden acre park Leeds. I saw it catch it's prey and followed it until I could get it in focus


Bloody hell. I Thought they were a protected species !


----------



## aldra

On the camera :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

I shot this in Alcudia


----------



## Techno100

Shot this near Esholt


----------



## Techno100

Andalucia


----------



## Techno100

Royal Armouries museum Leeds
They have bird of prey flying displays


----------



## aldra

Tecno 100, get off the thread

I m seething now with jealously

not good at my age 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

That's hard to swallow :lol:


----------



## Techno100

A gull in Agadir


----------



## Techno100

A real Canary in the Canaries yes they're not yellow


----------



## aldra

They are just brilliant photos

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Tomb of the Kings Paphos


----------



## Spacerunner

Techno100 said:


> I shot this in Golden acre park Leeds. I saw it catch it's prey and followed it until I could get it in focus


Bloody hell. I Thought they were a protected species !


----------



## craigrogers

Here's rare(ish) sight, it's a White Kite that I snapped in Wales. It is actually a Red Kite, but is Leucistic (lack of pigment).

Not a great photo as the day was awful, dark and rainy which is why theres no pictures of the actual Red Kites.

If anyone is interested, there's loads more animals (and other stuff) in my portfolio at http://photo.net/photos/Craig_Rogers


----------



## SomersetSteve

Lovely photo Craig. We saw some Red Kites in Wales in the summer but never when we had a camera to hand.


----------



## aldra

Just been back for another look at all those fabulous photos of birds

well worth another look

That's cheered my early morning   

Aldra


----------



## craigrogers

Can't not put this photo on.

Without any doubt, this is my favorite bird of them all (so far anyway).

It's a Lilac Breasted Roller taken in Kruger Park. It's quite a common bird in South Africa and is just stunning


----------



## Techno100

One of my favourites. Click to go large


OK two


----------



## aldra

Absolutely brilliant

Thanks guys

Aldra


----------

